# My New Blue Yonder ...



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Just got my new toy and as anal as I am, have been reading evrybody's post about tuning the reel. But I'm a little confused by what the manual says and what a number of folks on this board have posted. Here's a quote from another site that sums it up.

"When we read the instructions with our shiny new Ambassadeur we see that we have to tighten the left hand spool tension knob until the weight falls slowly from the rod tip. *Forget it!* Tighten the right hand knob and then tighten the left hand knob only until there is very little or no side ways motion of the spool. The only resistance we need during the cast is from the centrifugal brake blocks, the oil in the bearings and the line going out."

I read somewhere else that if you tighten down the right knob you run the risk of harming the bearings. What's the deal? Have I missed something? Can somebody please explain this to me?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The damage to the bearings may or may not be true. But you want a slight knock in the spool as the directions you posted said.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

The right side knob is for centering the spool only. Loosen the left side and use the right to center the spool. Once that is done, tighten the left side knob until you have a slight side to side play in the spool. This is the correct setup.

If you use the right side and left side to control tension and spool speed, you will indeed damage the bearings. Start out with 2 brake blocks and a consisitent oil and adjust accordingly. I replaced the fiber blocks with the plastic ones and it gives me more control from fast to slow.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

You just need to keep it a tad loose. The left knob you adjust in free spool for a small amount of lateral movement.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*thanks*

guys for the info. Just wonder why the Abu manual doesn't describe setup that way.  

Fish Hunter where did you get the plastic blocks?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Also on the left side there is a bezel that is your zero setting as conditions change i.e. wind, line type,and weight you are throwing and rod setup you can increase spool tension.As you may need more spool control. Mine was dead on fresh out of the box,this is one fast reel.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*blue yonder*

bought one from hat jack a month ago. Ryan set the reel up for me and suggested that I ignore the manual recommendations on set up.

I have not read the manual, but as reel came set up properly haven't had to do anything with it.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

abu hasn't updated those instructions in decades , they were written for pre ultracast spools and geared towards freshwater bass fishing , they don't and never have applied to surffishing regardless of spool type .


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

As Fishhunter stated once you have the spool centered with just a ever so slight knock as you move the spool back and forth with it in free spool that is your zero setting. from there you can adjust just the left side knob as needed. Again this is a fast reel so it will take some getting use to. It will depend on line,lead weight and conditions as well as the type rod it is mounted on.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The left knob is not a spool tension adjuster . It is for centering the spool only . Only the 7000 series and bigger still use spool shaft end tension to control the reel . 
Yes you can add tension to the smaller reels with the left knob but that is not what is is "now" supposed to do . It will add side axial forces to the bearings which bearings are not designed to take . In the long run it will kill the bearings . In a pinch you can do it to suit bad conditions on the beach but all ultracast spool are now designed to use other methods of control .ie brakes , oil , line diameter and level and mags in some reels .


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Go to the Florida Surf Fishing site Gowge And Black Beard and Frosty can also give you some insite. The left hand knob will help control the spool also the oil on the bearings will help control the spool also as line dia. and fill.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*thanks for the info*

it is a bit confusing when the manufacturer doesn't provide the right info.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

It will come to you, just educate your thumb,and keep your spool loose.


----------

